# Desert Trail Ride from 2/9/12



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

When I was out testing the new 2012 seat on my old 06, I shot some video. Thought I'd share it. I don't know how long You Tube will allow the audio but it there right now.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome! as I always say, if I ever win the lottery Im gonna load up and come ride w/ ya out there for a few days.

Was it cool? I see you have your riding jacket on. And there was a little snow here and there.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Was it cool? I see you have your riding jacket on. And there was a little snow here and there.


Not bad..low 40s to upper 40s by the end.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Pretty cool vid, thought i was gonna get thrown off the back a couple times lol. I think in the 5 mins of video you posted here you probably put more miles on your brute than I would from a half a days worth of riding lol.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

wow , nm you be rollin... that's good ridin right there..I would love to ride something like that one day...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

blue beast said:


> wow , nm you be rollin... that's good ridin right there..I would love to ride something like that one day...


Thanks. Like the mountains better but this is a good second choice...especialy sence there is a couple of feet of snow up there right now....lol


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

awesome video! looks like some fun riding


----------

